# Good Cheese Book



## Tadpole (Feb 7, 2005)

I'd like to make some cheeses. What would be a good book to get? Also where do you order the supplys? I'd like to try all kinds of cheeses.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

The Rikki Carroll book is a great beginner book

http://www.amazon.com/Home-Cheese-M...0039119?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1190079466&sr=1-1

Her site 

http://www.cheesemaking.com/

is a great place to get started looking for supplies too.


----------



## Tadpole (Feb 7, 2005)

I still got questions about cheese making. These kits how many times can you make from them? How do you know what supplies to get for all sorts of cheese? What kit should one get?


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

I have numerous cheese making pamphletts and books. The book I use the most is one by Mary Jane Toth, "Goats Produce too". I suggest you go to your library and see what they have or could get for you through the inter-library loan system.

I have never bought a kit, thought they were expensive gimics.

I use freshly cultured buttermilk for a starter and liquid rennet to set the milk. Because of homesteading activities, I already had the stainless steel pots to make the cheeses. I had to buy a cheese/dairy thermometer, and I made cheese bags from a good quality muslin. You really really need a dairy thermometer.


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

i would recomend also the complete dairy foods cookbook by annie proulx
its in libraries, i got mine off of ebay

the only kit i would recomend would be the easy mozerella


----------



## Julia (Jan 29, 2003)

I too vote for "Goats Produce Too" as a beginner book. It's much more accessible than Ricki Carroll's book (she really tries to cover too much in her book, and leaves out a lot of important details) and has better dairy science than the Annie Proulx book. Good beginner books are tough to find, but a good one online is The Artisan Cheesemaker. It's free too. http://www.isleofmullcheese.co.uk/jalldridge/jaindex.htm


----------



## Tadpole (Feb 7, 2005)

Where do i get this liquid rennet an dairy thermometer? Off the internet?
Do you have a site you buy off of?


----------



## cseger1 (Mar 23, 2007)

Cheesemaking.com sells everything you need to get started, but you can get the thermometer pretty much anywhere. Just look to be sure the temps go low enough - meat thermometers often start too high.


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

Tadpole said:


> Where do i get this liquid rennet an dairy thermometer? Off the internet?
> Do you have a site you buy off of?


You can get a DAIRY thermometer from
www.Lehmans.com
www.thegoatstore.com
or
www.caprinesupply.com

check cheesemaking places for liquid rennet. The last bottle I bought, I got from Hoeggers, (www.thegoatstore.com).


----------

